# Belly Button Piercing



## kathryn (Jan 16, 2009)

Hi!
I am getting my belly button pierced next Sunday. I decided to wait till next Sunday because I have a show tomorrow and next Sunday, so I didn't want to get it before my shows. But I have my riding lesson on Monday, should I cancel it? How will having been pierced the day before affect my riding? Haha does anybody know?

Thanks!


----------



## vivache (Jun 14, 2009)

You'll be very sore.. 

You might want to wait up to 7 days before riding.. even sleeping with those suckers hurts, and can you imagine having a fall and ripping it out or getting it snagged?


----------



## ptvintage (Feb 12, 2010)

The movement and your clothes rubbing on it might hurt it a little bit. I would suggest waiting maybe 3 or 4 days before riding, just so you aren't cringing. Mine would hurt so bad every time I got clothing caught on it.

Maybe you could just put a large bandage over it so it won't catch on anything? I think the catching would hurt the most. Mine hurt for about 6 months, but now I forget I have it.

Good luck! I'm sure it'll look so cute!


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Just tape some gauze or bandaging over the piercing so nothing will rub against it. I did that when I had a new piercing and was in a mosh pit (bad combination). Everything was sterile and I made sure nothing snagged and everything healed nicely.


----------



## kathryn (Jan 16, 2009)

Ok thanks. Maybe I could wait until Tuesday after my lesson and then get it done.

So my mom suggested getting it like this Tuesday, after my lesson like in 4 days, but I just didnt want to risk not feeling good with a show only like 4 days later. That's a good idea, right?


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

Another suggestion would be to get a curved barbell rather than a ring. They heal faster IMO.


----------



## kathryn (Jan 16, 2009)

Ooh yeah I am definitely getting a curved barbell, just with two plain silver balls on the ends.


----------



## TheRoughrider21 (Aug 25, 2009)

Be careful when riding. I had one for a bout a month and I was riding western and got bucked and slammed my belly button against the horn...it ripped right out. I had a bar so yeah..there was lots of blood...and it hurt like crazy. So I would wait 2 days but thats me. When I got it done, it was the middle of summer and I had to keep a schedule with my horse.


----------

